# [Wet Thumb Forum]-15 days of growth. My 29g ..updated!



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

First, please excuse the really bad new pics. They were taken with a really old and crappy digital camera...hey, it was all I could borrow!








]

Here is my tank 15 days ago. This was immediately after a 3 day blackout and lots of trimming:









here is the tank now:









a handfull of different pictures (ie closeups etc of the tank now.

http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank2.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank3.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank5.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank6.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank7.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank8.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank9.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank10.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank11.jpg

[This message was edited by Gomer on Mon July 14 2003 at 09:42 PM.]

[This message was edited by Gomer on Mon July 14 2003 at 10:11 PM.]


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

First, please excuse the really bad new pics. They were taken with a really old and crappy digital camera...hey, it was all I could borrow!








]

Here is my tank 15 days ago. This was immediately after a 3 day blackout and lots of trimming:









here is the tank now:









a handfull of different pictures (ie closeups etc of the tank now.

http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank2.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank3.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank5.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank6.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank7.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank8.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank9.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank10.jpg
http://www.dslextreme.com/users/louieg/tank071403/tank11.jpg

[This message was edited by Gomer on Mon July 14 2003 at 09:42 PM.]

[This message was edited by Gomer on Mon July 14 2003 at 10:11 PM.]


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

I think the pictures turned out fairly well. Good looking tank.

Did you get the before and after pictures backward? It seems there is more growth in the second pic.

All of the links to the other pictures are broken. Where you see the "..." I would assume there is supposed to be more to complete the links.

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

thanks







I fixed the links etc


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

You missed a closing bracket on the first image link though. lol

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## Jon Mulzer (Mar 9, 2003)

Your glosso is grown in very well. How long has it been planted? That is wisteria in the rear center right? Did you just plant it, or just prune it down a bunch? It is very nicely colored. In tank pictures 9 and 10 is that Riccia? It looks a little different than what I am used to seeing for some reason.

All in all you have a beautiful tank. I can't wait to see it after the wisteria grows in and bushes out.

----------------------------

15XH, 36W PC, XP-1, Onyx Sand, DIY CO2

Crypts spiralis, ciliata and wendtii bronze and red, pennywort, wisteria and java fern and moss.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

The glosso started out with around 10-12 (iirc) small runners. That was exactly 1 month ago.

The wisteria was chopped and replanted in 15 days ago (the old pic is freshly planted iirc).

pic 9 and 10 is indeed riccia. not pearling that much there though


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I must say that your tank looks very nice! I have a 29 gallon also and have not been able to really get any depth like you have. I just gave up on achieving depth, and let my plants get nice and dense. I'll have to borrow a camera and get some pics up. Keep up the great work!

George


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I love that wood!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

that wood or rock or what ever it is (I like it too!) ...is actually one of those plastic molded oned from Petsmart!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2003)

Good job.

Is that L. Glandulosa in the right back corner ?

If so what are the specifics on your tank and weekly maintance

Join as at www.njas.net


----------

